# what to expect in prep group?



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello can anyone please tell me what to expect in the prep group,we have our's on the 4th Feb.
Wildi x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry hun but from what i have heard every LA/VA run things sligtly different so i can only tell you what our preps were like   They were very informal and relaxed with no role play but and we only had to join in as much as we wanted, we did cover all issues and had talks from adopters, foster carers and even some older adopted children, we also watched a video with birth parents point of veiw

sorry i can't be more help as my ds has decided he needs me to play trains 

pam xx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Wildi,

Have PM'd you.

mavis x


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Pam & Mavis for your reply.
I just want to get in there now but worried incase i have to get up infront of loads of people and talk as am a little shy.
Wildi


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Wildi,

No one on our groups had to do anything, it is free choice, you can take part in other ways - like asking a question or something.  I am sure that once you get there and are comfortable with the company it shouldnt be so bad and you will wonder why you worried!

GOOD LUCK  

Hope this helps you a little.

mavis x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Ours was 3 days but is now 4 and there was a great deal of role play! We discussed and did exercises around IF which was hard and playing different roles around neglect and abuse which was horrible. I found our experience very difficult but others don't seem to have so it seems to vary as to where you are.
X


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

Our prep course was SW talking- us getting into small groups to chat/role play while SW were out of the room.

Talking about things like "names for girl/boy" bits including the very rude ones, things you can and cannot handle from a childs past

its nothing to worry about- just remember everyone will feel like you 

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

Ours was a 3 full days, and was fairly informal covered a lot about different children backgrounds, there was some role play but no pressure to speak up if you didnt want to, we had to introduce ourselves in the big group which i found quite hard, we also did a name exercise where we went round in turn and explained (if we could!) why we were given our name by our parents I found this gave me some insight about keeping a childs birth name.

We got in some groups and someone had to volunteer to feedback to the bigger group again no pressure as there is always someone who likes to do this 

The social workers did take notes on everyones input and this was put in our homestudy/form f I wouldnt worry though cos my hubby didnt contribute at all and it didnt go against us, I piped up quite a bit as felt I could contribute with my profession (community psychiatric nurse) and a lot of birth parent may get involved in this service, so I felt my knowledge was useful.

We had some adoptive parents come and chat to us about their experience and a adoptee both was useful.

The lunches were yummy and plenty of breaks!

As others have said each va or la will have different ways of presenting the information you need so dont worry you will be fine everyone is in the same boat.


Enjoy and take care

Dawny
x


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi there,

staring to get really excited for our prep group on Wednesday now.

like you all seem to say everyone their is in the same position as us,so not worried.

I know we will have a sleepless night on Tuesday though.

will let you all know how we get on.

wildi


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Wildi,

Great, GOOD LUCK,

lost of love,

mavis x


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ours didn't have any role play (thank god) and infertility wasn't even mentioned.  We didn't have to speak about that.  Ours involved a lot of group work and then feeding back but it wasn't a case of standing up and doing it and if you didn't want to you didn't have to.  I hate doing things like that but forced myself to contribute and you need to be able to show that you can be an adoptive parent.

Good luck with it.

Diz x


----------

